# MTG controversy



## sunshyne_krissy (May 25, 2006)

Some of ya'll may be registered with the BHM forum. I was doing a search regarding MTG because as yall know I just put in my order yesterday for a bottle of it and I wanted to know more info. Well as i did the MTG search on the BHM forum there was a thread that someone started saying that we should stop using MTG and stop making the shapley's company richer because that product is not being sold for humans but for animals and that we are being "silly" to stoop that low just to get some growth.  I'm tellin you this girl was uuuupset. Now that thread had tons and tons of people who vented on there about "how dare you sit up here and  judge us, if it works for us we're gonna keep using it" and some were more passive in there responses. 
Im not trying to start nothin but I'm just curious to what ya'll think about that. Me personally, I think that if you have negative results you shouldn't use that stuff. But dont pass judgement onto others just because you have bad results. What works for some may not work for others. 

 I tried to find the link for that thread again but I'm not having much luck.


----------



## KiniKakes (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, its a shame that the search tool isnt working, because that topic has been discussed here as well.

One thing that i love about LHCF, however, is that we tend to be relatively open-minded. Although everyone may not agree w/certain hair growth tactics, we usually still respect each other's choices.  I also belong to BHM but i dont post there often.... because i find that folks arent as polite, tolerant, and respectful.  Ive seen things get hella ugly there on more than one occasion (i mean, ugly like the original miconazale nitrate thread got last year... but over there i see that kind of behavior on a regular basis).  

Anyhoo.... to answer ure question (before i digress too far), i love MTG, have had great results, and plan to continue using it until i reach my ultimate hair goal.


----------



## plove (May 25, 2006)

When i first join LHCF i would see a lot of ladies on here using it.
I didn't know what MTG was but i would see some of the ladies having a lot of problem with it and then i learn what MTG is and wonder why a lot of ladies would use something that cause so many problems. So i had a talk with my sister and she made a really good point. I don't care for MTG because my hair grows no matter what i do to it. but for women who hair never grows they would do what they have to do.


----------



## 1QTPie (May 25, 2006)

I've never tried it any hair growth stimulants, I have MSM, but I haven't used it for more than a week at a time to see results.

I personally don't think people need stuff like that, but if people say it helps their hair grow faster and fuller than it has in the past, I can't knock it. I don't have everyone else's hair, just my short stuff.  I just feel that all hair has it's "growth spurt" and from what I've seen I can't say that it's the stimulants over nature. I think diet and exercise are the best stimulants around.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 25, 2006)

I love MTG. It is the reason why I decided to go natural. My hair grew so fast with it, that I needed a touch up every 3 weeks. There is one prob that u need to know. MTG does have a distict smell.  I manage to hide the odor by spraying my hair with Surge and using my la india creme mix. My hair is addicted to it because if I don't use it my hair just doesn't look the same. It is all good. Just think of MTG as a more potent version of the mane and tail conditioner. It is safe to use unless you are allergic to sulfur.


----------



## ravenmerlita (May 25, 2006)

I've had great results from MTG. Even though the results are great I only use it periodically. I noticed when I used it my throat would hurt and the smell gives me a slight headache.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 25, 2006)

I have seen the MTG debate on almost every hair board I belong to.

For me the debate about MTG/Monistat/Monkey Ball Sweat/Chicken Grease/BBQ Sauce/Old English 800/ETC. as a hair growth aid is clear: 

Use it if you want to. 
Don't use it if you don't want to.  

These are the two choices - pick one and STFU (not directed to anyone here just in general). 

All of this "*YOU* are stupid/silly/desperate for doing something *I* wouldn't do" just reeks of things better left unmentioned.


----------



## Synthia (May 25, 2006)

I used MTG for a couple of months and while my hair grew, it was just normal growth. 

It wasn't worth my putting up with the oiliness that made anything but an updo impossible. And it wasn't worth ruined sheets and clothing. And that smell!

Yes, it made my new growth come in LOOSER and that gave the _appearance_ and_ illusion_ of more growth. Without it my new growth is tightly wound, but when I relax it stretches out the same so MTG is really no great miracle for me.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (May 25, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> I have seen the MTG debate on almost every hair board I belong to.
> 
> *For me the debate about MTG/Monistat/Monkey Ball Sweat/Chicken Grease/BBQ Sauce/Old English 800/ETC. as a hair growth aid is clear:
> 
> ...




*^^^And that's the bottom line!  

I'm also a member of BHM.
As far as the post you read, it's not that serious.
Some people will always judge/critize if it's not the "norm", be it with anything... That's just a part of life, take it with a grain of salt.*


----------



## nurseN98 (May 26, 2006)

I ain't puttin nothin that smelly on my head  ....but I definitely don't begrudge anybody who does use it. It looks like it works very well for a lot of ladies.


----------



## grnidmonster (May 26, 2006)

Honestly,
I just dont have enough time in the day to worry about what other folks are puttin on their heads . If they like it...I love it!


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 26, 2006)

grnidmonster said:
			
		

> Honestly,
> I just dont have enough time in the day to worry about what other folks are puttin on their heads . If they like it...I love it!


What she said!!! Q


----------



## Kimberly (May 26, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> I have seen the MTG debate on almost every hair board I belong to.
> 
> For me the debate about MTG/Monistat/Monkey Ball Sweat/Chicken Grease/BBQ Sauce/Old English 800/ETC. as a hair growth aid is clear:
> 
> ...



Ditto! ITA


----------



## EMJazzy (May 26, 2006)

I use MTG and have had pretty good results with it.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 26, 2006)

I used it a few times, but hated the smell.

If it weren't for that reason, I would have continued to use it.


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 26, 2006)

I use and love it. No complaints here. It's just like the stuff mother used on me as a child just cheaper (glover's mange). $10.99 for 32 oz is great bargain IMO for something that definitely works *for me*.

But yeah... what  JCoily said too!


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (May 26, 2006)

Bump! 

I heard on the BHM forum that shapley's is going to take that "stench" out of MTG whatever causes it.. I think its the cade oil. Does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 26, 2006)

sunshyne_krissy said:
			
		

> Bump!
> 
> I heard on the BHM forum that shapley's is going to take that "stench" out of MTG whatever causes it.. I think its the cade oil. Does anyone know if that is true?


 
If they did I probably wouldn't buy it.  I want MTG in all it's original "stinkin'" glory.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (May 26, 2006)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> If they did I probably wouldn't buy it.  I want MTG in all it's original "stinkin'" glory.



Girl, you're crazy!   Go 'head with your stinky self!


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 26, 2006)

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> Girl, you're crazy!  Go 'head with your stinky self!


 
 I'm just saying--If ain't broke...


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (May 26, 2006)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> I'm just saying--If ain't broke...


 
I feel you on that...lol let me rephrase though..I think they are alturing the smell so that it wont be as strong. Like they arent takin the cade oil out but just alturing the ingredients so that it is easy on the nose..lol if that makes since. I dont know how they are going to pull that off and still have it produce the same results erplexed


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 26, 2006)

sunshyne_krissy said:
			
		

> I feel you on that...lol let me rephrase though..I think they are alturing the smell so that it wont be as strong. Like they arent takin the cade oil out but just alturing the ingredients so that it is easy on the nose..lol if that makes since. I dont know how they are going to pull that off and still have it produce the same results erplexed


 
I understand. But I think they try to charge extra for less of a scent too. I'ono... I still ain't gon' buy it.


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (May 26, 2006)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> I understand. But I think they try to charge extra for less of a scent too. I'ono... I still ain't gon' buy it.


 
You know what I was thinking the same thing. They already know we  are buying it for our hair..someday soon the price is going to go up. WAY UP


----------



## Tene (May 27, 2006)

when i was using it my hair grew pretty fast


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 27, 2006)

Been using M-T-G a little over 6months.

I don't have a "scent" problem because mines has EO's added. I
 get compliments on my hair scent...lol  

MTG is a keeper for me, My hair does grow but this give's me extra growth! Maybe it is just the sulphur....BUT IT WORKS!!! No doubt


----------



## tffy2004 (May 29, 2006)

I have been using MTG since Feb of this year and I love it. I mix it with other things so the smell is toned down but I have gotten an inch per month.  I will hopefully be at waistlength by the end of the year.

GO MTG!!!


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (May 31, 2006)

tffy2004 said:
			
		

> I have been using MTG since Feb of this year and I love it. I mix it with other things so the smell is toned down but I have gotten an inch per month. I will hopefully be at waistlength by the end of the year.
> 
> GO MTG!!!


 
Tffy, girl I knew I recognized that hair! This is NaturalRae from BHM. I sent you a few emails about that MTG. LOL small world foreal.


----------



## Catina72 (May 31, 2006)

I'm new on board and have noticed alot of ladies praising the MTG. Had no clue what the product was until I went to the Shapley's website today. I was a little shocked  when I saw that the product was a horse product. I was thinking of getting the trial size to check it out. Upon reading some of your responses I don't know about dealing with the smell !! My husband practically SLEEPS in my hair, loves the way it smells. Honestly, smell is something that can make me want to try a hair product too. I guess I've been tramatized for all the years growing up smelling burnt grease and fried hair getting mine hot combed .


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (May 31, 2006)

Catina72 said:
			
		

> I'm new on board and have noticed alot of ladies praising the MTG. Had no clue what the product was until I went to the Shapley's website today. I was a little shocked when I saw that the product was a horse product. I was thinking of getting the trial size to check it out. Upon reading some of your responses I don't know about dealing with the smell !! My husband practically SLEEPS in my hair, loves the way it smells. Honestly, smell is something that can make me want to try a hair product too. I guess I've been tramatized for all the years growing up smelling burnt grease and fried hair getting mine hot combed .


 
Welcome to the board Catina! Girl it smells like burnt bacon grease and burned honey bbq woodchips. BUT if you mix it up with a few essential oils the smell can be "masked". My favorite is eucaliptus oil. The benefits of MTG are endless if you use it properly and are not allergic to sulphur. Your husband will probably distance himself from you if he isn't used to your hair smelling like bacon. lol but my fiance doesn't seem to be bothered by my concoction. I think wrapping my hair up in a satin scarf helps to mask the smell as well.


----------



## mstasha (Jun 8, 2006)

DDtexlaxd said:
			
		

> I love MTG. It is the reason why I decided to go natural. My hair grew so fast with it, that I needed a touch up every 3 weeks. There is one prob that u need to know. MTG does have a distict smell.  I manage to hide the odor by spraying my hair with Surge and using my la india creme mix. My hair is addicted to it because if I don't use it my hair just doesn't look the same. It is all good. Just think of MTG as a more potent version of the mane and tail conditioner. It is safe to use unless you are allergic to sulfur.



Where can I find some la india creme mix I can't find it on the internet???


----------



## calm_delight (Jun 8, 2006)

What is the best way to use MTG?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jun 8, 2006)

Apply it to the scalp and let it "marinate". 

I think applying at night allows the smell to die down a bit by the morning. You really don't need much if apply it with a nozzle tipped bottle. I 've used it 3 to 5x a day and got excellent results. I apply it, let it sit overnight or a day or too then co wash and repeat. At the end of the week I would shampoo it all out and start the process over.

Right now night I just apply it 2 days a week. I apply it to the scalp plop some MnT conditioner over it; sleeping in a plastic cap overnight. Then I co wash in the morning. Tomorrow will be shampoo day.


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (Jun 8, 2006)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> Apply it to the scalp and let it "marinate".
> 
> I think applying at night allows the smell to die down a bit by the morning. You really don't need much if apply it with a nozzle tipped bottle. I 've used it 3 to 5x a day and got excellent results. I apply it, let it sit overnight or a day or too then co wash and repeat. At the end of the week I would shampoo it all out and start the process over.
> 
> Right now night I just apply it 2 days a week. I apply it to the scalp plop some MnT conditioner over it; sleeping in a plastic cap overnight. Then I co wash in the morning. Tomorrow will be shampoo day.


 
Yea thats a great way to apply. I just learned that by applying it in a spray tip nozzle I can cover more ground in less amount of time than using a regular spray bottle like the Infusium 23 bottle or African Royale spray bottle. I think I'm running out of it faster cuz more comes out when I spray. BUT its still great. When I come out of braids in 2 years I will use the baggie method when I apply it at night to let it marinate. Then I might put a leave in conditoner in and let it air dry. But with braids its toooo heavy to do a baggie method with all that hair and then moisture..I can't wait till I reach my WL goal so I can do all these other methods with my MTG. So far so good though. Exceptional amounts of new growth!!!!!
 Good luck to my sistas using MTG


----------



## MysTori (Jun 8, 2006)

*Let's put the "MTG is made for animals" argument to rest. *

*MTG was created by a barber for people to treat dandruff and psoriasis. Because he loved horses, he tried it on them and it worked.  Here is the story as related by the company itself.*

*I*t began in 1938 with a barber named Henry E. Shapley in Waterloo, Iowa, who formulated a product for dandruff and psoriasis. An avid horse lover, *he soon discovered the same great results on his horses as he did with his customers.* This became Shapleyâ€™s first product, known then and now as Original M-T-G (Mane-Tail-Groom). 

From these humble beginnings, Shapleyâ€™s has grown into an organization providing an extensive line of quality equine grooming products, including our revolutionary Show Touch Up. Passed down through the generations, Shapleyâ€™s has now become a staple in barns world wide!

*Our philosophy at Shapleyâ€™s is the Customer comes first...both human and equine!* In maintaining the tradition of innovation driven by customer need, we encourage and solicit all comments and suggestions.

A sincere thank you to our customers who have supported us throughout the years, and an enthusiastic welcome to our new customers!

*Cindy S. Carfore*
President 

http://shapleys.com/company.html

*I am by no means an MTG fanatic. I use it from time to time, but I make sure when I make a comment about something, I know what I'm talking about (esp. if I'm promoting it based on results. See siggy ). If more people would take 2 minutes to do a little research, they would save 2 hours expressing a worthless opinion.

People like old girl at BHM, who give negative testimony about something they don't use, don't know anybody that uses it and, at the very least, she doesn't even research it, makes me angry.*


----------



## KiniKakes (Jun 8, 2006)

sunshyne_krissy said:
			
		

> You know what I was thinking the same thing. *They already know we are buying it for our hair..someday soon the price is going to go up.* WAY UP


 
Yeah, you are right about that. Thats why i try to order several bottles at a time, when its time for me to replenish..... I just know that they are gonna get wise to us and jack those prices waaay up.  Since the black hair community got hip to MTG in 2005 I know their sales have soared. _*smh*_

In fact, they are already started to slowly raise the prices.... I just went to Shapley's site to see what the large bottle is going for, and its $16.95 (+ S/H).  Now correct me if Im wrong but.... thats a few dollars more than it used to be. _*smh*_ They think they're slick over there at Shapleys...... I better go ahead and stock up now, cuz it'll probably be $20 (+ shipping) in a few more months...


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jun 8, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Yeah, you are right about that. Thats why i try to order several bottles at a time, when its time for me to replenish..... I just know that they are gonna get wise to us and jack those prices waaay up. Since the black hair community got hip to MTG in 2005 I know their sales have soared. _*smh*_
> 
> In fact, they are already started to slowly raise the prices.... I just went to Shapley's site to see what the large bottle is going for, and its $16.95 (+ S/H). Now correct me if Im wrong but.... thats a few dollars more than it used to be. _*smh*_ They think they're slick over there at Shapleys...... I better go ahead and stock up now, cuz it'll probably be $20 (+ shipping) in a few more months...


 
You know I just checked the pricing at Shapely's last night and was shocked! If I have to order it I be purchasing it from Millbrook.com. They sell it for about $10.99 + $6 for shipping each bottle. That's if I can't get my Aunt to send me some from West Memphis. Come to think of it... Maybe during my next visit this summer I'll stock up too.


----------



## KiniKakes (Jun 8, 2006)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> You know I just checked the pricing at Shapely's last night and was shocked! If I have to order it I be purchasing it from Millbrook.com. They sell it for about $10.99 + $6 for shipping each bottle. That's if I can't get my Aunt to send me some from West Memphis. Come to think of it... Maybe during my next visit this summer I'll stock up too.


 
Hmmmm, the last few times I checked with Millbrook-tack.com they were sold out. This was on at least three occasions.  They kept claiming that a shipment was due "any day."  We'll see.......   

So yeah, girl, i'd stock up when you next go to West Memphis, if i were u.  Cuz it looks like the folks over at Shapleys are on to us.  I know the REAL horse owners are scratching their heads like:_ "WTH.... we've been ordering this product for years and now they are raising prices on us???"_ LOL


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (Jun 8, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Yeah, you are right about that. Thats why i try to order several bottles at a time, when its time for me to replenish..... I just know that they are gonna get wise to us and jack those prices waaay up. Since the black hair community got hip to MTG in 2005 I know their sales have soared. _*smh*_
> 
> In fact, they are already started to slowly raise the prices.... I just went to Shapley's site to see what the large bottle is going for, and its $16.95 (+ S/H). Now correct me if Im wrong but.... thats a few dollars more than it used to be. _*smh*_ They think they're slick over there at Shapleys...... I better go ahead and stock up now, cuz it'll probably be $20 (+ shipping) in a few more months...


 
yea girl. I was thinking that we should just buy a case of it to last a year...lol


----------



## KiniKakes (Jun 8, 2006)

sunshyne_krissy said:
			
		

> yea girl. I was thinking that we should just buy a case of it to last a year...lol


 
I _know_ thats right.  

I just came from the site and they DO have it in stock now.  They have it sooo much cheaper than Shapely's site.  Also, shipping is free for orders of over $75, so if anyone is _really_ ambitious they can get their order sent to them for FREE.

https://www.millbrook-tack.com/millbrook/product.asp?s_id=0&pf_id=PAAAIADLKFHKHEPP&dept_id=3268


----------



## KiniKakes (Jun 8, 2006)

teressa9 said:
			
		

> *Let's put the "MTG is made for animals" argument to rest. *
> 
> *MTG was created by a barber for people to treat dandruff and psoriasis. Because he loved horses, he tried it on them and it worked. Here is the story as related by the company itself.*
> 
> ...


 
Thank you VERY much for posting that. _*smh*_ Its annoying to hear folks talk with so much PASSION, about things they really know nothing about.  Not saying that everyone who is not an advocate of MTG is clueless, because some ppl have actually done the research and still dont support it.... but its the WORST when you can tell that folks are just talking based on "hear-say." Thats hella lame.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jun 20, 2006)

i was definitely one of those people who thought the hair growth you ladies are achieving with mtg was great, but i was way too scared to use a horse product on my head. haha, but i ordered my first bottle last night. 

hey, it's summer break, this is probably the best time to try new things...i'm hoping to see some positive results.

thanks for convincing me!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 20, 2006)

Word Up Sista!



			
				JCoily said:
			
		

> I have seen the MTG debate on almost every hair board I belong to.
> 
> For me the debate about MTG/Monistat/Monkey Ball Sweat/Chicken Grease/BBQ Sauce/Old English 800/ETC. as a hair growth aid is clear:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 20, 2006)

MTg helped me in several ways.
1. Had it not been for MTG I would never have considered using a sulphur based product on my hair. I refused to use Sulphur 8 because I was afraid it would hurt me, lol. I did not want to use petroleum because I was afraid it would block my pores. But I really longed for thicker, stronger, bigger stranded hair, like a mess of real thick napptural hair that was long, at least to below bra strap unstretched. ALSO I wanted to be able to braid my hair and not worry about damaging it. My hair being very baby fine needed help. Results:  My hair has doubled in thickness, actually doubled!!! The fine strands have become about three times as thick. How did that happen. (Well, I used a synergistic combo of MTG, rachet based protein deep conditioner, a pure coconut oil infused with herbs and tsulphur and my leave in is the Original Infusium. I even shampoo with Grandpa's Pine Tar soap.) What has this got to do with MTG? Well, Sulphur was the missing link in my hair care. Proof of the total change in texture is more shrinkage! I can wear twists without it tangling and dreading, and I am able to wear braids without fear of them damaging my hair because the hair was too fine. Yes, my hair is growing....and I have even done a trim. But I believe I can get three inches minimum by the end of the year. Oh and about the smell, I also make my own flowers of sulphur oil. But MTG was the catalyst for all of this. bonjour


----------



## Zakina (Jun 21, 2006)

congrats mahalialee, have you experianced grey hairs from MTG?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 22, 2006)

Gray hairs from MTG? I thought they were from stress mon! hahahahabonjour


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 8, 2006)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> Gray hairs from MTG? I thought they were from stress mon! hahahahabonjour


 
lol


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 13, 2006)

I bought MTG in December 2005 when joined because of the different reviews of it....it seemed like the good sorta outweighed the bad...ladies was saying that it gave them a rash, gave headaches, acne,  and tarnished jewelry...but I put a towel around my neck and did not wear jewelry when I used it...I had no problems really using MTG..the only issue I have with MTG is it is too time consuming and I really did not see a big difference in my hair growth because it is growing anyway....I stopped using MTG just because I did not see a difference in my hair growth....I believe if you take care of your hair and for me take your vits and let them get into your system (like 3-4 months) and your hair will grow...mine is growing faster...and I think it is because of the vits and daily maintenance....before joining I use to get a little ng around 6 weeks but I never went past 6 weeks without getting a touch-up....now I stretch a little longer my last stretch was 9 weeks and I was having major shedding and breakage and after consulting with the ladies on here I decided to get my touchup...now I am in week 8 and my ng is crazy...I wish I can post but I am on the hide my hair until christmas challenge...what's keeping it from breaking is conditioner washing every 2 days and I swear I only have a few strands in the comb...well I completely jumped off the topic.....from... mtg to my hair but what I'm saying is take some vits and let it get in your system and your hair will grow.... I learned that from the ladies on here...smart, smart women..I'm so glad I found yall...but if mtg is working hey stick with it I just didn't see a huge different.  I too sometime apply it to my hair and put a baggie on though.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 13, 2006)

I got good results with length but didn't like the way it made my NG feel. It felt hard and wirey.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I've been using MTG for about a month. So far, I'm loving the results. Since I apply it while my hair is wet, the smell is not very noticeable by the time it's dry (unless somebody is all in my head). What I like most about it is that it's also helping my hair to grow in the areas where growth is usually a lot slower. So I have _substantially_ more new growth in the areas behind my ears, along my temples, at my front hairline, and at my nape. This is a really big deal for me because these areas always grow slower than my crown and the sides, causing my hair to appear thinner. So for me, I feel like it's helping to thicken my hair because it's giving the slow growing areas a chance to get some accelerated growth.

Additionally I haven't had any side effects of headaches or neck rashes because I simply put a towel around my neck first, and I apply it with my fingers so I get a good idea as to how much i'm using and whether it's dripping.

 Unfortunately, I don't know if I'll be able to continue to use it once I'm back at school because I'm around people and my boyfriend too much. Hopefully i can atleast continue to use it on my nape and other slowgrowing, "hidden" areas.


----------



## Teacake (Jul 22, 2006)

`````````````````````````````````


----------



## Arcadian (Jul 22, 2006)

sunshyne_krissy said:
			
		

> ! Girl it smells like burnt bacon grease and burned honey bbq woodchips.


 

    You ain't never lied...lol




> Your husband will probably distance himself from you if he isn't used to your hair smelling like bacon. lol


 
My SO woke up hungry...we couldn't survive the experiment...lol


-A


----------



## peacelove (Jul 22, 2006)

Well I refuse to try it. It is just too much for me to do and I know how I am. And I know smell would get to me. But I will never knock someone for using it if they are happy with the results and find it worth while.

I think we should all be careful when it comes to products that are very strong like this seems to be. But from what I have seen, people have researched and contacted the makers and such. So if they feel comfortable with what they know about it and with using it, then go for it.


----------



## punchinella (Jul 22, 2006)

nurseN98 said:
			
		

> *I ain't puttin nothin that smelly on my head * ....but I definitely don't begrudge anybody who does use it. It looks like it works very well for a lot of ladies.




That's funny I was just thinking she probably would not have wanted to be my friend when I was little because my mother used to mix Glover's and Sulphur 8 hair grease and put it on my scalp and hair on Sunday nite so Monday morning when I went to school...

Will you be my friend?


----------



## luv4real (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, so after reading about all the controversy surrounding MTG, I decided to email the president of Shapley's myself and inquire about any dangers of human use of this product. I use it and have not had any problems.

Here is her reply: 

Thank you for your email regarding use of Original  M-T-G on human hair.  

As you mentioned, it was originally formulated for  use on human skin ailments.  As I was not the owner at the time (it was in  the 1930's) I can only guess at why they did not pursue the human market.   From the history that I have for the company, when Henry Shapley, who was a  barber, realized it worked well on horses, also, he started a side company  selling it.  This is the company that he sold and eventually became my  current company.  My guess is he still used the formula on his own clients  and then when he retired, it fell by the wayside.  Now, as I have not been  able to speak directly with Henry, or his family, this is supposition that I  have gained from the previous owner.

With all that being said, I can tell you that none  of the ingredients in the current formula for Original M-T-G have any known  detrimental effects on humans (with the exception of an allergic reaction to  sulfur).  We have had the formula reviewed by a human hair care specialist  (PhD with FDA experience) and he has given us the ok to pursue the human market  with the current formula.  

This is what we are doing currently.  We are  tweaking the formula to improve the smell and the consistency, but these are  only cosmetic changes.  We hope to have this available to market  soon.

I hope this helps to alleviate your concerns about  using the product.  If not, please do not hesitate to contact  me.

Best regards,
 
 Cindy S. Carfore
President, Shapley, Ltd.

HTH!!!


----------



## BeatriceFly (Jul 25, 2006)

wow so its not so horrible after all!!!!
well i hope they dont jack up those prices cuz i dont have time for that and all them games and inflation and thangs
wow.... im still shocked...thank you girl for that info!!!!
i better go get some more even though i just got mine and ive only been using it for 5 days lol!!!!
and i got it for 13 dollars incl shipping from someone on here isnt that fab??


----------



## luv4real (Jul 25, 2006)

No problem! I know I was getting worried reading all the posts on here about MTG. I'm glad it's not harmful...cause lawd knows I need my hair to grow grow GROW! I need to stock up as well before they get hip to us and jack the prices up!!!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 25, 2006)

EbonyPerez said:
			
		

> wow so its not so horrible after all!!!!
> well i hope they dont jack up those prices cuz i dont have time for that and all them games and inflation and thangs
> wow.... im still shocked...thank you girl for that info!!!!
> i better go get some more even though i just got mine and ive only been using it for 5 days lol!!!!
> and i got it for 13 dollars incl shipping from someone on here isnt that fab??


Hey girlie, I remember when you first introduced yourself.  I checked out your fotki and it is looking good.  You stopped pressing!!!  Wow you are really making some progress,  I told you it gets easier and better once you get your regimen down.  Let me know if you need some more MTG.  Take care Q


----------



## BeatriceFly (Jul 26, 2006)

queeny20 said:
			
		

> Hey girlie, I remember when you first introduced yourself. I checked out your fotki and it is looking good. You stopped pressing!!! Wow you are really making some progress, I told you it gets easier and better once you get your regimen down. Let me know if you need some more MTG. Take care Q


 

well thanks for the compliment and yes i remember you too!!
i dont quite know what progress you mean but i am in deed getting the hang of my hair in its natural state
i will be pressing next month tho b/c i have serious split ends and i need to cut them thangs off and since ive been taking care of my ends now i think i can prevent them in the future
but i will take pics of my hair when i straighten it and see if it looks any different or longer and put it in my fotki
and yes, let me know about some mtg if u have
ive only been using it for a week and i havent noticed anything yet but PM me or i'll jus go ahead and PM u first


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 26, 2006)

EbonyPerez said:
			
		

> well thanks for the compliment and yes i remember you too!!
> i dont quite know what progress you mean but i am in deed getting the hang of my hair in its natural state
> i will be pressing next month tho b/c i have serious split ends and i need to cut them thangs off and since ive been taking care of my ends now i think i can prevent them in the future
> but i will take pics of my hair when i straighten it and see if it looks any different or longer and put it in my fotki
> ...


When I say progress, I mean when you first started pming me you didn't think you could go without pressing because your hair is soo thick.  But I knew once you got the hang of things, it would get easier.  I replied to your pm.  Take care Q


----------



## jadestar (Jul 27, 2006)

I hope this has not been asked, because I did not read through all 75 pages, but since MTG has such a bad smell, can it be effectively used as a treatment, maybe overnight prior to washing in the morning?  Has anyone tried this?


----------



## punchinella (Jul 27, 2006)

jadestar said:
			
		

> I hope this has not been asked, because I did not read through all 75 pages, but since MTG has such a bad smell, *can it be effectively used as a treatment, maybe overnight prior to washing in the morning?  Has anyone tried this?*





Yes, since you are only leaving it on overnight you might want to wear a plastic cap. That will add moisture and keep your pillow from getting the smell. If I do it this way I usually wear a satin bonnet on top of the plastic cap (so I won't have to hear the sound the cap makes). HTH


----------



## chibi (Sep 5, 2006)

actually if anyone hasn't heard..Shapley's are actually getting into the hair care business, My mom spoke to the president of Shapley's and they said they've recieved lots of great comments regarding human hair growth..and they sent my mom a bottle of MTG as a gift and they added lavender oil to make the smell better..and also said that they're working on sellling it to humans..they just have to change a few ingredients


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Sep 5, 2006)

luv4real said:
			
		

> Ok, so after reading about all the controversy surrounding MTG, I decided to email the president of Shapley's myself and inquire about any dangers of human use of this product. I use it and have not had any problems.
> 
> Here is her reply:
> 
> ...


 

OHHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  They gonna mess up right there!  I don't want the tweaked version.  I BET it won't be the same.  I have to stock up next pay check!!


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 5, 2006)

chibi said:
			
		

> actually if anyone hasn't heard..Shapley's are actually getting into the hair care business, My mom spoke to the president of Shapley's and they said they've recieved lots of great comments regarding human hair growth..and they sent my mom a bottle of MTG as a gift and they added lavender oil to make the smell better..and also said that they're *working on sellling it to humans*..they just have to change a few ingredients


 

Did they tell you mother when they will estimate to have this product out for sale?


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 5, 2006)

Lawd, i can already feel it.... they're about to raise those durn prices!  

_*running off to go stock up while its still cheap*_


----------



## mahogany66 (Sep 5, 2006)

Prior to purchasing MTG I spoke to a representative and she told me the samething. I hope the formula  doesn't change because I am getting pretty good results with MTG.


----------



## princcessnadia (Sep 5, 2006)

I love MTG and even though I have been using it for almost three 1/2 weeks I have noticed that my hair is thicker and is growing ( right now all I care about is thickness), People should use what works for them who cares what others say or think about it, if it works for you God Bless and if not try something that does,but do not knock or discourage others for whom this product does work


----------



## Aveena (Sep 5, 2006)

......................................


----------



## Hair Iam (Sep 5, 2006)

I have made my own MTG and  have had the same results. 
Since MAy , 4 inches less 1/2 inch after trim.
MTG does work.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 6, 2006)

Hair Iam said:
			
		

> I have made my own MTG and  have had the same results.
> Since MAy , 4 inches less 1/2 inch after trim.
> MTG does work.


Okay spill it and give us the recipe.  Your hair looks great in your avatar. Q


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 6, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned there is no controversy. I use it, I like it. End of story.


----------



## LondonDiva (Sep 6, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> I have seen the MTG debate on almost every hair board I belong to.
> 
> For me the debate about MTG/Monistat/Monkey Ball Sweat/Chicken Grease/BBQ Sauce/Old English 800/ETC. as a hair growth aid is clear:
> 
> ...


 
I love it!!  My sentiments exactly.


----------



## aprilbiz (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm sure they won't get rid of the original because of their horse market.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 9, 2006)

aprilbiz said:
			
		

> I'm sure they won't get rid of the original because of their horse market.


 
I hope not 'cause that's the one i intend to keep using!  
Maybe I better go stock up


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 11, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> I hope not 'cause that's the one i intend to keep using!
> Maybe I better go stock up


 
That's probably a good idea. I plan to do the same after i get paid, lol.


----------



## AVNchick (Oct 21, 2006)

I've been using MTG for a couple of months, and my hair doesn't seem to be growing any faster than usual. I only use once a week though, so maybe that's the problem. I do like the fact that it stopped my dandruff.


----------



## CynamonKis (Oct 21, 2006)

Mahalialee you are like a scientist when it comes to natural hair care.  I love it when you post!  If you get a chance (and don't mind doing so) please pm me the proportions/ingredients so I can try to mix this up for myself.  And thanks Sunshyne Krissy for the eucalyptus oil tip.  Wantlonghealthyhair, I can't wait to find out what EO's you use in your MTG--perhaps if I can mask the smell, when I finally use MTG my husband won't make me move to the guest bedroom!

Regarding the MTG Controversy itself, in all honesty I have not tried MTG.  I have a bottle sitting unopened in my closet. I also purchased the stuff to make an "MTG Alternative", which I ended up only using a couple of times.  Besides my weekly wash/deep conditioning regiment, and daily/nightly moisturizing conditioning, and wearing protective styles, I am too busy running my practice to spend as much time as I would like to on my hair.  Perhaps it would grow longer, faster, if I did.




			
				Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> MTg helped me in several ways.
> 1. Had it not been for MTG I would never have considered using a sulphur based product on my hair. I refused to use Sulphur 8 because I was afraid it would hurt me, lol. I did not want to use petroleum because I was afraid it would block my pores. But I really longed for thicker, stronger, bigger stranded hair, like a mess of real thick napptural hair that was long, at least to below bra strap unstretched. ALSO I wanted to be able to braid my hair and not worry about damaging it. My hair being very baby fine needed help. Results:  My hair has doubled in thickness, actually doubled!!! The fine strands have become about three times as thick. How did that happen. (Well, I used a synergistic combo of MTG, rachet based protein deep conditioner, a pure coconut oil infused with herbs and tsulphur and my leave in is the Original Infusium. I even shampoo with Grandpa's Pine Tar soap.) What has this got to do with MTG? Well, Sulphur was the missing link in my hair care. Proof of the total change in texture is more shrinkage! I can wear twists without it tangling and dreading, and I am able to wear braids without fear of them damaging my hair because the hair was too fine. Yes, my hair is growing....and I have even done a trim. But I believe I can get three inches minimum by the end of the year. Oh and about the smell, I also make my own flowers of sulphur oil. But MTG was the catalyst for all of this. bonjour


----------



## CynamonKis (Oct 21, 2006)

Chibi I LOVE your hair and hair style--I think my hair wants to be like that when it grows up 



			
				chibi said:
			
		

> actually if anyone hasn't heard..Shapley's are actually getting into the hair care business, My mom spoke to the president of Shapley's and they said they've recieved lots of great comments regarding human hair growth..and they sent my mom a bottle of MTG as a gift and they added lavender oil to make the smell better..and also said that they're working on sellling it to humans..they just have to change a few ingredients


----------



## Lebiya (Oct 21, 2006)

Has anyone gotten gray hairs from using it?


----------



## CynamonKis (Oct 22, 2006)

I know I am late but after reading this thread, I made a mixture of MTG, plus MTG substitute using a recipe I got from you, NurseN98, PLUS a few drops of peppermint oil.  I put this in an 8 oz bottle and I did not smell the mtg at all.  I  applied to my scalp, felt a tingle.  Will measure my hair growth progress and let y'all know how it works for me.

I CAN say that I did NOT sleep in the guess bedroom last night so I must've masked the MTG smell pretty well...

By the way, the color/sulphur concentration of the mtg substitute was nearly identical to that in the original MTG.  



			
				nurseN98 said:
			
		

> I ain't puttin nothin that smelly on my head  ....but I definitely don't begrudge anybody who does use it. It looks like it works very well for a lot of ladies.


----------



## motherx2esq (Oct 22, 2006)

Lebiya said:
			
		

> Has anyone gotten gray hairs from using it?


 
I have but I rinse my hair black anyway and it covers the gray nicely.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 22, 2006)

Recipe: Basic: Old MTG Bottle, 2 1/2 -3  full tsps of Flowers of Sulphur, Fill remainder with jojoba, wildgrowth, or a mixture of oils or oils of your choice. It has no odor, but it you prefer a scent, use a drop of Neroli ( terrific) or Grapefruit, or Mandarin essential oils. Neroli is expensive (one of the prescious oils, (about $30 Canadian for an ittybittybottle. YOU CHOOSE YOUR SCENT. Use 3x a week. Anything more may be counter productive or of none affect. hope this helps. bonjour


----------



## CynamonKis (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you for posting this I am sure  others will benefit as well.  This formulation seems even superior to MTG, particularly with the jojoba, which I'm told has many benefits for the scalp.  The MTG bottle states it is made of sulphur and "paraffinic distillates".



			
				Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> Recipe: Basic: Old MTG Bottle, 2 1/2 -3  full tsps of Flowers of Sulphur, Fill remainder with jojoba, wildgrowth, or a mixture of oils or oils of your choice. It has no odor, but it you prefer a scent, use a drop of Neroli ( terrific) or Grapefruit, or Mandarin essential oils. Neroli is expensive (one of the prescious oils, (about $30 Canadian for an ittybittybottle. YOU CHOOSE YOUR SCENT. Use 3x a week. Anything more may be counter productive or of none affect. hope this helps. bonjour


----------



## texasqt (Oct 23, 2006)

The subliminal message I'm getting from this thread ain't telling me to run from MTG, it's telling me - girl you better get ya' some today!!!

Ya'll wrong. Ya'll know this PJ is not strong enough for this!

(BTW, how many bottles do I need for a year?) ;-)


----------



## CoCoGirl821 (Oct 23, 2006)

Haven't used MTG however, i did just purchase a bottle from the internet, I thought I would give it a try.  What should I mix it with cause everyone seems to be complaining about the smell?


----------



## p31woman (Oct 23, 2006)

CoCoGirl821 said:
			
		

> Haven't used MTG however, i did just purchase a bottle from the internet, I thought I would give it a try. What should I mix it with cause everyone seems to be complaining about the smell?


 
I don't mix anything with it.  I really don't find the smell all that bad but I do however try to sheild my peers and others I come into contact with from the smell.   What I do is apply it at night and wrap my hair in my scarf.  When I wake up, the smell is diffused.  No complaints yet and my hair is growing like weeds!!!


----------



## CoCoGirl821 (Oct 23, 2006)

p31woman said:
			
		

> I don't mix anything with it.  I really don't find the smell all that bad but I do however try to sheild my peers and others I come into contact with from the smell.   What I do is apply it at night and wrap my hair in my scarf.  When I wake up, the smell is diffused.  No complaints yet and my hair is growing like weeds!!!



Thanks, I usually wash my hair at night anyway and let it airdry.  So I will try that and let you know how it went


----------



## angellazette (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm still using MTG and will continue to use what I have left.  I have a whole bottle of Flowers of Sulphur so I'm going to make my own next.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Oct 24, 2006)

texasqt said:
			
		

> The subliminal message I'm getting from this thread ain't telling me to run from MTG, it's telling me - girl you better get ya' some today!!!
> 
> Ya'll wrong. Ya'll know this PJ is not strong enough for this!
> 
> (BTW, how many bottles do I need for a year?) ;-)


 
I think my first bottle would have lasted me almost a year... I was little heavy handed with it. I put mine in and old Wild Growth Oil bottle now which limits ability to over use it. You really don't need much.


----------



## texasqt (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks Chocokitty! 
Your hair is BEAUTIFUL TOO!!!
Time to make an order cause I'm sold!


----------



## Tee (Oct 29, 2006)

texasqt said:
			
		

> Thanks Chocokitty!
> Your hair is BEAUTIFUL TOO!!!
> Time to make an order cause I'm sold!


 
I agree with chocokitty.   that bottle is huge.  Unless you are heavyhanded (and you dont want to be with this stuff, it smells)
It looks like it should last a year!  lol


----------



## Tee (Oct 29, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I'm still using MTG and will continue to use what I have left. I have a whole bottle of Flowers of Sulphur so I'm going to make my own next.


 
I think I am going to make my own to use also.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been using it for about a month now and Love love love the results!! My hair is thickening up like WHOA!!! Man, I hope they dont change the "shiz-nit" thats in it...that will jack up my entire regimen!!! Eventhough i dont really have one yet ..but MTG is my main ingredient as of now.

Oh boy...betta get on the band wagon and STOCK UP QUICKLY!!


----------



## BronzyBella (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm just learning about MTG myself, and have decided not to try it simply because hair growth isn't my main goal.  I don't judge anyone who uses it because I'm _experimenting_ (product wise, vitamin wise, regimen wise) just like anyone else, to find _what works for me_.


----------



## ekomba (Nov 11, 2006)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I agree with chocokitty.   that bottle is huge.  Unless you are heavyhanded (and you dont want to be with this stuff, it smells)
> It looks like it should last a year!  lol



lol Letitia i m heavy handed haha that 32oz bottle only last me 2months i use it daily


----------



## gloomgeisha (Nov 11, 2006)

I like MTG, aside from the smell and the oiliness that can result from using too much, I think it's a good product. Yeah it was made for horses...but I think back to that Vicodin they prescribed for my wisdom teeth that had me more backed up than 66 on a Wednesday evening. I got no warning of the side effects, just the feeling that I was having permanent a*** 24 hours day. The doctor didn't even tell me this was going to happen, I had to find out from buddies that used it recreationally.

With that said, I say this. Things are approved everyday that can maim, disfigure, kill, or terminally wound people everyday. I'll take my chances, and hope the sulfur in here doesn't kill me. Can't be any worse than that heart medication that was making people's stomachs explode.


----------



## naturaline (Nov 12, 2006)

EKOMBA- your siggy's off the hook sis, its v.classy!


BTW lol i LOVE my MTG. OHHH HEAR THIS... when i day a terrible Terrible rash on my legs/arms (i think it came from being in the sun- not too sure) i tryied MTG on it and sure enougth it cleard up!


----------



## ekomba (Nov 12, 2006)

naturaline said:
			
		

> *EKOMBA- your siggy's off the hook sis, its v.classy!*
> BTW lol i LOVE my MTG. OHHH HEAR THIS... when i day a terrible Terrible rash on my legs/arms (i think it came from being in the sun- not too sure) i tryied MTG on it and sure enougth it cleard up!





awww thank you Naturaline  ! lol  i dont know why i have that inspired look  i took it this summer i was in the car and my girlfriend in the back told me to turn half way; she was like dont look at me i know what i m doing just turn my way haha and she snapped the pix lol


----------



## iAmMe. (Nov 30, 2006)

Who woulda known that living in Kentucky would come in handy!   I'm going to the horse supply store & purchasing some tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ponytaildiva (Dec 1, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> Been using M-T-G a little over 6months.
> 
> I don't have a "scent" problem because mines has EO's added. I
> get compliments on my hair scent...lol
> ...


Okay, I want to try the MTG.  *What is EO's that I need to add to it?*  I don't want my man locking me out of the bedroom.   How long before I start to see results?  My extreme problem is patience.  I don't think that I stick with anything long enough to see results.


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (Dec 1, 2006)

Michellehall said:
			
		

> Okay, I want to try the MTG. *What is EO's that I need to add to it?* I don't want my man locking me out of the bedroom. How long before I start to see results? My extreme problem is patience. I don't think that I stick with anything long enough to see results.


 

Michelle just a word of advice: I've been MTGing since May of this year and my biggest problem was also patience. I was constantly measuring and touching to see if it got longer or thickened up my edges like most people have had happen to them while on this stuff. You will never be satisfied if you don't have patience! I learned that the hard way. This stuff made my hair a lot thicker and stronger than it caused it to grow faster....but i love it because my hair was terribly brittle and weak. My edges are fully grown in too .


 I use about half a 4 oz bottle of peppermint oil, 1/4c. of african royale hair sprits for braids (braids is my transitioning style so adding this is optional) 2 heaping tablespoons of MSM powder and a squirt or two Jamacian Mango & Lime Oil (@ your local Black Hair Care Store) with mostly MTG in a spritz bottle. Shake and shake and shake and its ready and the bacon grease smell is almost instantaniously gone. as the days go by and the products coagulate the bacon odor gradually goes away.  hope this helps you and everyone else. Most importantly, try to be patient! That way, you will have the results you want before you know it.


----------



## iAmMe. (Dec 4, 2006)

Got mine on Friday!   I also went to Sally's & bought a color applicator bottle so I wouldn't overdue it too much.  Haven't decided how oftem I'm gonna use it yet...  Can't wait to see results though.  I WANT THICK HAIR!!!


----------



## keluric (Dec 4, 2006)

By the way, I'd like to add that (most likely) because of this "controversy" and people e-mailing and calling the company, the price has risen.. AGAIN.  I know for certain that when I first ordered directly from Shapley's, the price was $16.95 plus shipping.  I visited the site yesterday and it is now $19.95.  According to some other threads I've read, the price used to be cheaper than the $16.95 I paid.

I found another site where I believe I paid $14.95 plus shipping but I don't see how they'll be able to offer that price for long if the company itself has raised theirs.. maybe not for distributors but I don't know.  

Moral of the story.. if you want to use it, use it but is it really necessary to contact the company and tell them about how much your human hair has grown as a result of using their product?  Or if you want to know all of the ingredients in the product.. why mention that you want to use it on your own hair?  If you're that worried about it, don't use it.

Another concern of mine is that they'll change the formula or make a new one.  I like my MTG just the way it is.  I don't want it to get all humanized like the Mane 'n' Tail products you see in the stores now.

This wasn't meant as a mean-spirited rant but I don't want to be paying sky-high prices for something that I know (and many other women know) works.  And no, $19.95 a pop isn't sky-high but who knows what they'll raise the prices to if sales keep increasing.  Personally, I made sure to stock up.

So please, stop contacting the company!


----------



## ekomba (Dec 4, 2006)

keluric said:
			
		

> By the way, I'd like to add that (most likely) because of this "controversy" and people e-mailing and calling the company, the price has risen.. AGAIN.  I know for certain that when I first ordered directly from Shapley's, the price was $16.95 plus shipping.  I visited the site yesterday and it is now $19.95.  According to some other threads I've read, the price used to be cheaper than the $16.95 I paid.
> 
> I found another site where I believe I paid $14.95 plus shipping but I don't see how they'll be able to offer that price for long if the company itself has raised theirs.. maybe not for distributors but I don't know.
> 
> ...




wow get out Keluric 19.99!!!!!! i m glad i stocked back then even though i only have 2 bottles left i m try to squeeze it till summer lol then i m good   i paid 11 something from that other horse site last year not shapleys forgot their name


----------



## iAmMe. (Dec 5, 2006)

keluric said:
			
		

> By the way, I'd like to add that (most likely) because of this "controversy" and people e-mailing and calling the company, the price has risen.. AGAIN. I know for certain that when I first ordered directly from Shapley's, the price was $16.95 plus shipping. I visited the site yesterday and it is now $19.95. According to some other threads I've read, the price used to be cheaper than the $16.95 I paid.
> 
> I found another site where I believe I paid $14.95 plus shipping but I don't see how they'll be able to offer that price for long if the company itself has raised theirs.. maybe not for distributors but I don't know.
> 
> ...


 
 ITA, keluric! I paid $15 for mine at a local tack shop. Don't wanna pay any more than that!  So, doubters, STEP OFF!!!


----------



## pureenergy77 (Dec 5, 2006)

I made some homemade MTG. Only used it about 3 times (I have a problem with being consistent), and I have had NO dandruff since then. I have always had a lot of dandruff, and I am truely amazed. I haven't even used it in about 3 weeks.  I've washed my hair several times and got a relaxer since then and STILL no dandruff.


----------



## keluric (Dec 5, 2006)

pureenergy77 said:
			
		

> I made some homemade MTG. Only used it about 3 times (I have a problem with being consistent), and I have had NO dandruff since then. I have always had a lot of dandruff, and I am truely amazed. I haven't even used it in about 3 weeks. I've washed my hair several times and got a relaxer since then and STILL no dandruff.


 
Oh yes, sulfur is great for that.  I used to have dry scalp but since using MTG, no flakes in sight!


----------



## PrincessDiva (Jan 3, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I used it a few times, but hated the smell.
> 
> If it weren't for that reason, I would have continued to use it.


D i T T O!


----------



## sistagrl2004 (Jan 3, 2007)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> Been using M-T-G a little over 6months.
> 
> I don't have a "scent" problem because mines has EO's added. I
> get compliments on my hair scent...lol
> ...


 
What EO's are you using?


----------



## intellect_sensual (Jan 3, 2007)

I have not used MTG, but I really do not see what the big deal is about it. Everyone can make their own informed choices. whatever makes you happy is what you should do.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 3, 2007)

I heart MTG...


----------



## Ms.Allyse (Jan 3, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmm I don't see the problem with it!!(never used it) just because it's used for (horses correct??) doesn't mean that yall are STOOPING low or anything....I'm sure they use alot of things for other purposes(like some people using MONISTAT!!) butttttttt I basically think she's blowing it out of proportion!!


----------



## Candy1978 (Jan 3, 2007)

I got my MTG a few days ago. I just smelled it a few minutes ago, since everyone complains of the smell...to me it smells like bacon, on the real, it smells like bacon. It doesn't "stink", it just smells weird....to me boo boo stinks, this stuff doesn't smell like mess, it just smells weird like bacon. I think I will probably mix in some essential oils to cut the bacon smell, but I think it is tolerable.....but that's my opinion






			
				Catina72 said:
			
		

> I'm new on board and have noticed alot of ladies praising the MTG. Had no clue what the product was until I went to the Shapley's website today. I was a little shocked when I saw that the product was a horse product. I was thinking of getting the trial size to check it out. Upon reading some of your responses I don't know about dealing with the smell !! My husband practically SLEEPS in my hair, loves the way it smells. Honestly, smell is something that can make me want to try a hair product too. I guess I've been tramatized for all the years growing up smelling burnt grease and fried hair getting mine hot combed .


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jan 3, 2007)

i love MTG


----------



## HONEYVIBE (Feb 6, 2007)

I've used MTG and i see a lot of progress. Not a lot of dandruff anymore either. My hair is thicker. I mainly aiming for healthiness but growth as well. I mixed my MTG with olive oil. I cant remember the name brand of the olive oil but it cuts the smell. I ordered some peppermint oil. So ima try that next to get that sweet smelling scent of peppermint. Other than that i've had no problems. Oh after i have my baby girl ima soon post some pics up. God bless


----------



## tiffers (Feb 17, 2007)

I haven't used it or anything else of that nature yet. I'm gonna order some Lenzi's Request and then get some OMTG after that. I don't think it's a big deal at all. If it works for you, then use it. If not, oh well, move on. To get so riled up over something as trivial as this is ridiculous. If you wanna get mad about something, turn it on CNN when they're discussing this unecessary  war.


----------



## Tee (Feb 17, 2007)

I started using the last of the product I had sitting around here in January.  I hate hate hate the smell of this stuff!  lol  Now, with that being said, I poured off all the original oil on the MTG and added EVOO.  I put in EO's and it's okay on the nose now.  (even with all that a small faint scent of the MTG was still present but not overpowering.)  I have had some crazy growth since Jan. (more than I would normally have without this product) I stopped taking all the vitamins just to see what MTG could do.  It passed the test.  I will try the orderless version next.


----------



## Sexyred (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree with Letitia, I have been using mtg for little less than a month now two days a week and i have about 1 inch of new growth and I am only 7-8 weeks post relaxer.  I mix mine with black castor oil which did cut the smell some and then I added some doo grow leave in treatment which improved the odor quite a bit.  I believe we should do whatever makes us happy if using mtg makes u happy then do it if it doesn't then don't.  by the way here is a little article about the hair relaxers we all like to use. So this proves that whatever we are using on our scalp has a potential of being dangerous.  Happy reading

Consider that hair relaxers commonly used on Black hair contain lye or similar chemicals that break down the hair shaft. Left on beyond the recommended time, these chemicals would eat right through the hair and cause it to fall out in clumps. This is why these same products are used in products like DranoÂ® to clean clogged drains which often are clogged by hair. No-lye relaxers are very popular today, mainly because it leads people to believe that the product is not caustic. This is far from the truth. The combination of calcium hydroxide and guanidine carbonate are combined to form guanidine hydroxide, which could just as easily clean a sink. Repeated use of such products can cause some degree of hair loss, and if scarring occurs while using these chemicals, the hair loss can be permanent in that area of the scalp. One must ask themselves is it wise to place such caustic chemicals in the hair on a regular basis for the sake of desired appearance? The question must be answered by each individual, however the facts should be known.
There is little that can be done to alleviate this syndrome without changing the typical hairstyles of African Americans.* There is a catch-22 concerning relaxing Black hair*, since combing natural Black hair causes so much stress and breakage of hair, while chemicals cause so much harm to the hair and scalp as well. There are a few hair-relaxing products on the market that use chemicals and are somewhat less harsh than sodium hydroxide (lye) or its popular equivalent in â€œno-lyeâ€ relaxers: calcium hydroxide (quicklime) mixed with guanidine carbonate


----------



## nikkivale (Mar 1, 2007)

I LOVE MTG!!! I added some drops of rosemary and no bacon smell problem, then i just spray some surge 14 over it.  I just smell like Vicks for a few minutes but its cool with me. I dont have dripping problems 'cause i use a spray bottle to mist what i need on my scalp about 5-6 days a week.

I got 2" of growth since January 1st, I took out my braids last night.
MTG is a keeper for me!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (May 9, 2007)

I don't care
why should horses be the only ones allowed to long hair down their back?
If I am willing to put stuff in my hair that was meant to clear up a beastie yeastie, then I certainly have no problem using products meant for a horse?

Let's face it horses have long hair, I would love to have horse hair


----------



## DivaRox (May 9, 2007)

BlkOnyx488 said:
			
		

> I don't care
> why should horses be the only ones allowed to long hair down their back?
> If I am willing to put stuff in my hair that was meant to clear up a *beastie yeastie*, then I certainly have no problem using products meant for a horse?
> 
> Let's face it horses have long hair, *I would love to have horse hair*


 

_Taking a deep breath... catching breath for a second round of ...     _


----------



## tia123 (May 9, 2007)

Hi all,
Using MTG is a personal choice that each individual has to make.  I use it becasue it gives me HOPE!!!! I started using MTG in July of 06 after finding out about it on this forum because in March of 06 I developed large bald spots in several places on my head and my hair length went from past shoulder length to only 2 inches all over my head except for of course the many completely bald areas which happened after becoming very anemic for a long period of time without me knowing.  My doctor put me on iron pills which have brought my iron back up to normal, I eat better, drink more water, exercise, and take vitamins, and I have continued with the MTG.  I have not gotten any growth with it, but it offers me hope.   Tip: If anyone is interested, MTG is only $10.89 for a 32oz. bottle without shipping charge at http://www.saddleandtackwarehouse.com

If mtg is not featured on the main page, just type mtg in the search box.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (May 13, 2007)

HighlyFavored1 said:
			
		

> I've been using MTG for about a month. So far, I'm loving the results. Since I apply it while my hair is wet, the smell is not very noticeable by the time it's dry (unless somebody is all in my head). What I like most about it is that it's also helping my hair to grow in the areas where growth is usually a lot slower. So I have _substantially_ more new growth in the areas behind my ears, along my temples, at my front hairline, and at my nape. This is a really big deal for me because these areas always grow slower than my crown and the sides, causing my hair to appear thinner. So for me, I feel like it's helping to thicken my hair because it's giving the slow growing areas a chance to get some accelerated growth.
> 
> Additionally I haven't had any side effects of headaches or neck rashes because I simply put a towel around my neck first, and I apply it with my fingers so I get a good idea as to how much i'm using and whether it's dripping.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know if I'll be able to continue to use it once I'm back at school because I'm around people and my boyfriend too much. Hopefully i can atleast continue to use it on my nape and other slowgrowing, "hidden" areas.


 

I had results with MTG, but, my man hated the smell. I stopped using it...... i want long hair AND my man. LOL


----------



## Brownie (May 13, 2007)

tia123 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Using MTG is a personal choice that each individual has to make.  I use it becasue it gives me HOPE!!!! I started using MTG in July of 06 after finding out about it on this forum because in March of 06 I developed large bald spots in several places on my head and my hair length went from past shoulder length to only 2 inches all over my head except for of course the many completely bald areas which happened after becoming very anemic for a long period of time without me knowing.  My doctor put me on iron pills which have brought my iron back up to normal, I eat better, drink more water, exercise, and take vitamins, and I have continued with the MTG.  I have not gotten any growth with it, but it offers me hope.   Tip: If anyone is interested, MTG is only $10.89 for a 32oz. bottle without shipping charge at http://www.saddleandtackwarehouse.com
> 
> If mtg is not featured on the main page, just type mtg in the search box.



Sounds like you have been through a great deal. Thanks for sharing and posting.


----------



## meaganita (May 15, 2007)

tia123 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Using MTG is a personal choice that each individual has to make. I use it becasue it gives me HOPE!!!! I started using MTG in July of 06 after finding out about it on this forum because in March of 06 I developed large bald spots in several places on my head and my hair length went from past shoulder length to only 2 inches all over my head except for of course the many completely bald areas which happened after becoming very anemic for a long period of time without me knowing. My doctor put me on iron pills which have brought my iron back up to normal, I eat better, drink more water, exercise, and take vitamins, and I have continued with the MTG. I have not gotten any growth with it, but it offers me hope.  Tip: If anyone is interested, *MTG is only $10.89 for a 32oz. bottle without shipping charge at** http://www.saddleandtackwarehouse.com*
> 
> If mtg is not featured on the main page, just type mtg in the search box.


Thanks for the info!  I've only been using MTG for about 2 weeks now, so I'm not sure if it's working  yet.  But if it does, I will most definitely be purchasing more. The smell doesn't bother me at all and no one I've been around has noticed it. I do wear wigs in public though, so that probably helps to shield folks from the smell...


----------



## PinkSkates (Jul 2, 2007)

I personally don't believe in using topical growth agents, unless I had some kind of medical condition that was hindering my normal hair growth. But to those who do I say...Whatever Floats Your Boat... And To Each His Own...Live And Let Live


----------



## Imani (Jul 2, 2007)

At first, i was afraid to use MTG. But i have a patch of hair that is very brittle and fragile and always breaks off. my scalp also feels funny or sensitive in that area as well sometimes.  it recently broke off probably the worst it ever has. So i went to my local country feed store and decided to give it a try. So far, my hair/scalp likes it. been using it for i think about 3 or 4 months now. i don't put it on my entire head, just that one section.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 2, 2007)

ekomba said:
			
		

> wow get out Keluric 19.99!!!!!! i m glad i stocked back then even though i only have 2 bottles left i m try to squeeze it till summer lol then i m good   i paid 11 something from that other horse site last year not shapleys forgot their name




Dang Ekomba!!!your hair looks so pretty! bonjour


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jul 6, 2007)

You can also purchase MTG on www.americanlivestock.com for $10.59 their shipping and handling is $7.00 which is still cheaper than purchasing it from Shapely's $19.99.


----------



## imstush (Jul 7, 2007)

I just brought another bottle to use on my left side that is thin and almost bald from my last relaxer.  Is anyone concerned that the bottle does say not intended for human use.  I am actually nervous about using it now.


----------



## thiccknlong (Jul 9, 2007)

i used a bottle but didnt buy anymore.

i became afraid...


----------



## Aussie (Jul 25, 2007)

i created a solution that knocked the smell right out, while adding special essentials of their own.


*Using a 8 oz applicator bottle (can be found at hair stores):*

*.50 oz rosemary essential oil*
*.50 oz lavendar essential oil (this overpowered the smell the most)*
*.20 oz ylang ylang oil*
*.20 oz peppermint oil*
*(shake it up) then add:*
*.50 oz Jojoba Oil (u can add ur own carrier ie. grapeseed, olive,etc)*
*filled the rest of the bottle wit MTG...... (the bacon smell is GONE... all i smell is the essential oils.)*

from the responses ppl give about the odor.... i think ill take an essential oil smelling head any day!

hope this helps anyone


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jul 25, 2007)

Aussie said:


> i created a solution that knocked the smell right out, while adding special essentials of their own.
> 
> 
> *Using a 8 oz applicator bottle (can be found at hair stores):*
> ...


 
I'll have to try that...Thanks!!!


----------



## sonce (Dec 24, 2007)

Does anyone know of any negative side effects of using this?


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 2, 2008)

KiniKakes said:


> Yeah, its a shame that the search tool isnt working, because that topic has been discussed here as well.
> 
> One thing that i love about LHCF, however, is that we tend to be relatively open-minded. Although everyone may not agree w/certain hair growth tactics, we usually still respect each other's choices. I also belong to BHM but i dont post there often.... because i find that folks arent as polite, tolerant, and respectful. Ive seen things get hella ugly there on more than one occasion (i mean, ugly like the original miconazale nitrate thread got last year... but over there i see that kind of behavior on a regular basis).
> 
> Anyhoo.... to answer ure question (before i digress too far), i love MTG, have had great results, and plan to continue using it until i reach my ultimate hair goal.


 

MY EXACT SENTIMENTS, btw i find that with consistent use of MTG it relaxes my NG and makes my hair shiny and softer


----------



## texasgrl (Jan 8, 2008)

MTG works. U can say wat u want about it but it does wat it says it is going to do that is good enough for me. I just had my hair cornrolled, I use mtg daily, I actually pour some of the cade oill out so it is more concentrated.. I will get my hair rebraided every 1 1/2 - 2 wks and sleep in a shower cap so the oil stays on the scalp. The last time I did this I got soooo much growth. I am so excited to see wat happenes this time around especially when I will b taking viviscal along with it. MBL in 2008!!!!


----------



## TCT (Jan 9, 2008)

JCoily said:


> I have seen the MTG debate on almost every hair board I belong to.
> 
> For me the debate about MTG/Monistat/Monkey Ball Sweat/Chicken Grease/BBQ Sauce/Old English 800/ETC. as a hair growth aid is clear:
> 
> ...


 



 giggles.   i hear ya talikin jcoily. i hear ya talkin.


----------



## _belle (Feb 9, 2008)

*i'm basically just co-signing to what everyone else says. . .(for the MOST part) lhcf seems to have the most amount of open-minded try anything/let you try anything folks. . . i mean really even if you don't agree, don't use it. just let her go bald and/or blind, get a limp, etc all in the pursuit of a ponytail.  but I seriously had to start taking what people use with a grain of salt because i KNOW for a FACT I can't use everything/anything that others might. Some people have CON ANYTHING as a staple, love it, best thing to ever happen to their hair. . . however it broke out my entire neck & face, resulting in 2 trips to the emergency room and a lot of steroids to get down the swelling and heal my skin. I actually cringe now when I see a bottle of creme of nature shampoo/conditioner. but I've just really learned to let people do whatever they please with their hair. shoot, i know YA'LL didn't try to stop me when I was spliting my ends with that curling iron, and fryin my hair with that creamy crack, and smothering it with that *&^$*&@*&)( pink oil moisturizer. they can learn the hard way like I did. I might use MTG if I don't get the growth I want from this surge. . . unless of course I hear about someone growing hooves & a tail from it*


----------



## All_Me (Feb 10, 2008)

Well I have been using it for about 2 weeks and call it early but I have not seen that much results. Like someone else said, it does smell and mess up your pillow case  but baby I'm on a mission and I will do what I can for now. I know my hair and it needs a growth agent to boost it into productivity LOL.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 13, 2008)

i heard alot of good things about mtg so i bought me and my sister a bottle. i plan on using this soon as i get it. i also heard sulfur 8 is good i am using this while i am waiting for my mtg. when i start using this i will update.


----------



## runwaydream (Feb 14, 2008)

i use it. i use mtg and mn and mix it together in an old wgo bottle. i use some oils to knock out the smell. 

oh yea...my hair is growing wonderfully.


----------



## MDinLA (Feb 14, 2008)

What is MTG???


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 10, 2008)

sunshyne_krissy said:


> Some of ya'll may be registered with the BHM forum. I was doing a search regarding MTG because as yall know I just put in my order yesterday for a bottle of it and I wanted to know more info. Well as i did the MTG search on the BHM forum there was a thread that someone started saying that we should stop using MTG and stop making the shapley's company richer because that product is not being sold for humans but for animals and that we are being "silly" to stoop that low just to get some growth. I'm tellin you this girl was uuuupset. Now that thread had tons and tons of people who vented on there about "how dare you sit up here and judge us, if it works for us we're gonna keep using it" and some were more passive in there responses.
> Im not trying to start nothin but I'm just curious to what ya'll think about that. Me personally, I think that if you have negative results you shouldn't use that stuff. But dont pass judgement onto others just because you have bad results. What works for some may not work for others.
> 
> I tried to find the link for that thread again but I'm not having much luck.


 

I agree with: *I think that if you have negative results you shouldn't use that stuff. But dont pass judgement onto others just because you have bad results. What works for some may not work for others. *


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2008)

PJ strikes again! I bought some of this today. I'm hoping to get great growth, especially on my nape. How often are you all using it? Would using it daliy be too much? Are you putting it just on your scalp or hair only.


----------



## graCeful_89 (Apr 1, 2008)

Platinum said:


> PJ strikes again! I bought some of this today. I'm hoping to get great growth, especially on my nape. How often are you all using it? Would using it daliy be too much? Are you putting it just on your scalp or hair only.


 


 I put it on about 2 times a week, maybe three and gave me about an inch of new growth in one month. I usually get 1/2 an inch a month so I was thrilled. 

I also only used it on my scalp, although some people used it on their air, claiming it sealed in moisture and made their hair softer. The smell can be masked, you just have to test it with different oils.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay, thanks. Another question, I'm still using an MN mix. Is anyone using MN and MTG or do you think that's a problem?


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 1, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Okay, thanks. Another question, I'm still using an MN mix. Is anyone using MN and MTG or do you think that's a problem?


 
yea i am usin both (just really started usin mn 4real) i use mn in the day n mtg at nite


----------



## nitavcc (Apr 1, 2008)

Can someone tell me what MN is?  Its not on the list of abbreviations..

THanks


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2008)

nitavcc said:


> Can someone tell me what MN is? Its not on the list of abbreviations..
> 
> THanks


 
Mn stands for Miconazole Nitrate. (active ingredient in Monistat)


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 7, 2008)

my sister and i have been using mtg for about a month( couple days out of the week) and my sisters hair as grown noticeably long from it. we both got our hair braided in micros and were using the mtg. she just took hers out and i can tell her hair has grown. so i will continue to use this as well. i know my hair has grown because of the NG i have. (more than i usually had) cant wait to really see when i take my braids out in may.


----------



## Evalina1 (Apr 7, 2008)

I would love to know how to use MTG, and what EO do you use to get ride of the smell?


----------



## Evalina1 (Apr 7, 2008)

I know I should research this question before posting but for whatever reasons I am having a difficult time searching info.  How do you apply MTG and how often do you use this stuff.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> I know I should research this question before posting but for whatever reasons I am having a difficult time searching info. How do you apply MTG and how often do you use this stuff.


 

most people use it straight from the bottle with the applicator tip and other use their finger and mix with eo like peppermint oil, tea tree oil, jojabo (spelling), and many others. some people use it every nite (smell is gone by morning) and others a couple days out the week. 

hope this helped you a lil


----------



## Evalina1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank You unique4lyfe33


----------



## Evalina1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you apply MTG on you scalp or on your hair?


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 8, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> Do you apply MTG on you scalp or on your hair?


 
ur welcome and you put it on your scalp. it might get on your hair but thats fine.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 8, 2008)

my sister has only used mtg 3 times and she as noticeable growth. you can see this in my fotki. 



www.fotki.com/unique4lyfe33 
password in profile


----------



## 1god1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> Do you apply MTG on you scalp or on your hair?


 

I applied it on my scalp.


----------



## Platinum (May 4, 2008)

I'm using it on my scalp every night. I use my MN mix during the day. I'm wearing Kinky Twists right now and I'm getting good growth. I can't wait to see the results when I remove them.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 4, 2008)

WHAT IS MTM AND MSM?  I can't keep up with all the acronyms being used in here. Is there a glossary around here somewhere?


----------



## Platinum (May 4, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> WHAT IS MTM AND MSM?  I can't keep up with all the acronyms being used in here. Is there a glossary around here somewhere?


 
MSM stands for Methylsulfonylmethane (Sulfur). It's taken in powder or pill form. It's good for building cartilage in the body and helps with hair growth.  MTG stands for "Mane, Tail, and Groom". It's a horse grooming porduct but many of us are using it as a growth aid.


----------



## michaela (May 4, 2008)

I will Get some MTG because School is about to be out and i dont want others  keeping a distance from me because my hair smells that would be funny though.....
I will try adding EO


----------



## jerjer29 (Oct 5, 2008)

but doesn't the site say that it is for human use? Personally i couldn't shell out that much money for a growth aid, especially one that was not sold in a hair store. I use Mane & Tail a lot but that's sold in hair stores and is for human use. The only thing that turned me off from so many of the growth aids was because i had never heard about anyone using them for like over a year or a few months..and so many people had varied results. I'm not saying that people are going overboard to get long hair but it just might be getting there, because my question is how did someone even find out that stuff like Monistat gives you extra hair growth? I just don't think you should be willing to do ANYTHING for hair growth.


----------



## fyb87 (Sep 28, 2009)

*I voted I have never tried it.  I never heard of it nor knew what it was until I read part of this thread.*


----------



## Krymsonkween (Sep 28, 2009)

I have used it alittle over a year.  It took me sometime 2 find out how 2 use it 4 me.  I use it when my hair is wet and wrap a towel around my head after I put it on.(wash day)  I do not part my hair I use a bottle with a tip and just blot all over my head and rub in.   I use infusium and I don't have that smell.  My hair is not greasy, smelly, or gunky.  I still use Keracare 1st lather on my wash day to make sure my hair is clean and I use the hydrating shampoo.  I still have swing in my hair and I like it.  I do also get good growth.

I like it.  Just don't get it on ur skin, jewelry and wash hands after use.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 13, 2010)

I have used it successfully. MTG was created for humans, but was unpopular, horse groomers began using it with great success. Sulu Max Gro, the redone human version is not really all that different and you get the same results. So maybe the nay sayers are complaining because you can only buy MTG at a tack shop, don't know why that matters. Fortunately, I live in VA, the land of horses, the stuff is plentiful around here! Cowboy Magic too! Yeah for the HORSES! A satisfied consumer ;0)


----------



## 757diva (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm still using mi MTG and it helped mi through mi transition by making mi hair grow quicker


----------



## Naturae (Aug 1, 2010)

I started this thread 4 years ago under the OP username aformentioned. Now as I look back I realize even more how important it is to never go by opo (other ppls opionions) about hair products. you have to just try it for yourself. I'm still using MTG but with a concocted mix of other ingredients. Its not helping hair grow faster, but allowing me to create a better growing environment by 'de-fungusing' (is that a word?) my scalp. My hair is a lot thicker at the roots, but I think that came from the Henna treatment. *shrug* I'll keep buying MTG as long as I can tollerate it.


----------

